# My 4 month natural teen body transformation!



## boohristov (May 4, 2012)

Hello to everyone! Wanted to share with you guys my 4 month natural teen body transformation and see what you think. Looking forward to your honest feedback! I'm open-minded and and would appreciate criticism. Here it is: 



 Check it out and comment please!

All the best,
Borislav


----------



## desmorris (May 16, 2012)

wow cool. you look great in 4th month. keep practicing. i hope you are taking your *natural bodybuilding supplements* on time and taking a balance and high protein diet.


----------



## boohristov (May 16, 2012)

Thanks, desmorris! My diet is very strict ..I wouldn't be getting these results if it wasn't.  Can I ask you for a favour? Please vote for me to win the Physique of the week comp! Physique Of The Week » Week Ending 20/05/12 I'm under number 5: Borislav Hristov. Thanks in advance! I'd also like to ask anyone who sees my message and has liked my transformation to vote. Would really appreciate it!


----------



## Calves of Steel (May 16, 2012)

Great work man! Wish I knew what I was doing at your age!


----------



## btex34n88 (May 17, 2012)

Excellent results! Keep up the good work


----------



## Sheer (Jul 9, 2012)

Looking good man...


----------



## squigader (Jul 10, 2012)

Excellent work. Goes to show that you don't need steroids to get results. You have low bodyfat, which is great too.
My advice: stick to it and stay away from the gear.


----------



## Goldenera (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks like u mostly leaned up. keep
Up the hard work


----------



## boohristov (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks guys! By the way just a few weeks ago I competed in my first natural INBA show and placed 2nd in the junior category. This got me motivated to train even harder and improve.


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 15, 2012)

excellent results in very short time, keep it up


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 15, 2012)

Keep pushing man.  We are all cheering for you!!!


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 24, 2012)

very good workout results keep it up


----------



## andyrodgers (Sep 7, 2012)

you are looking excellent in this, nice figure


----------



## Reatki (Feb 8, 2013)

Whats your diet look like?


----------



## Lucas22 (Mar 3, 2013)

cool man!


very very good!


Now gogo cycle? haha


----------



## Milwdude (Mar 3, 2013)

Keep it natural, you got it going. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kerorage (Mar 11, 2013)

What did you use to make your lats so huge! i wanted to get a wide back such as yours. Mirin


----------



## Effizienz (Mar 14, 2013)

It looks fantastic! Great work ! I like your lats!

Effizienz


----------

